# Stealth grow cabinet, Cyber Crystal under CFLs (first grow)



## Bent526 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey folks.  

I've been around here for a few weeks now, and I have finally decided to put my grow up here in a journal.  I've had several trials and tribulations along the way with these seedlings but I think I've now got things mostly under control.

First off, I got 10 seeds but for some reason only 5 of them germed.  Not sure why I had the horrible germ rate.  I did everything suggested (used paper towel and plate in a plastic bag on top of the fridge) but couldn't get more than 5 to pop.  Oh well, let's just hope at least a couple are female.

During the initial two weeks I had these babies in Peat Pots (Jiffy Pots) in a Vermiculite, Perlite and Peat Moss mixture that was pH corrected with lime.  They grew fine for the first week and then just stopped growing and started to turn yellow.  Thanks to the help of a few peeps over in the problems section I decided to try transplanting them into different soil.  Ever since then they have been growing like champs!  I would warn anyone against using those Jiffy pots they leach moisture away and dry out waaay too fast.

I'm now growing them in 4" plastic pots in a combination of two soils that I had around the house comprised of Perlite, Peat Moss, Humus, Compost and Sand.  Also I'm watering with bottled spring water. They seem to be loving life for the most part.  

Lighting is 4 x 27w daylight, and 2 x 23w warm CFLs.  I am actually starting to think that they like the warm CFLs better.  I've read the same thing from a few other people on this site.  Doesn't seem to make sense, but the proof is in the growth!

It's pretty dry in my place so I have left some water open in the grow cabinet to evaporate and increase the humidity level. 

I killed one seedling by experimenting with a MG soil that dried up literally overnight and left the thing dead.  Won't do that again.  Now I'm down to four pretty healthy plants.  
*
Question: *The plant in the back on the right (labelled N00b, also appears in the LAST picture) seems to be drooping a bit in comparison to the rest of them.  I am watering them all the same amount about once every two days.  This guy seems to retain a bit more water, so I suspect it's over-watering.  I am not sure though and wanted to run it by you experts here for some feedback.  What do you think? 

*Question 2: *Should I start giving them nutes?

In general I am extremely happy with how these plants are staying short and really bushy.  I can't believe it actually, they aren't growing up much at all--just getting all fat and wide.  Yay.  

Would love to hear any feedback!


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey folks.  No responses, but I am going to keep on talking to myself anyway   I was wondering if you guys could take a look and tell me if this is a sign of sex or not... I think maybe it's just a new little leaf coming out but I got all excited and wanted to see what you guys thought.

This is my star plant, it's growing like crazy!  Shocks me every morning when I wake up and take a look at it 

I am going to pick up some nutes today.  I think I'll be getting some superthrive and fox farm nutes if possible.  

Would love some feedback!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

lookin real healthy man , these micro grows are getting crazy! if ya ever need any help theres tons of micro grow journals up now. even mine!


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm having a tough time with the plant pictured in the back right of my grow cabinet.  It's drooping worse than ever.  I think I'm going to lose it and I can't figure out why.  I'm feeding them all on the same schedule, once every two days -- I use my finger to check the soil dryness and it's always dry before watering... 

I thought it was underwatering, but it should perk up within an hour of watering if that is the case, right?  I just watered it and am seeing no results.  I think I'll wait at least three days before watering it again if it survives.  I'm sad because it was the strongest plant at one point.  Also kinda confused because the rest of them seem to be doing great.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 17, 2008)

are you feeding them Fertalizer?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking Good my Friend..


----------



## gangalama (Feb 17, 2008)

Goodluck with ur Grow!!! Cya around


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Feb 17, 2008)

Give us some additional shots of the one you say losing it 

They all look great to me, keep up the good work. Little early to sex them, but keep your eyes open.  In regards to nutes I say NO, sounds like you are just getting in this soil. Give it another week to ten days before you start feeding.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 17, 2008)

:yeahthat: also your plants look nice in the pics you posted good luck :tokie:


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all your encouraging comments.  Here are some pics of the droopy plant.  I got convinced that it wasn't watered enough because the droop was getting worse the other day and gave it a drink.  The next morning it had perked up a bit, but now it is once again looking rather pathetic.  

Some of the bottom leaves are yellowing, as you can see.  

I am feeding them once every two days, it's pretty warm (26-27 degrees) and I have a fan blowing on them so the pots feel dry after two days.  I'm not sure what I am doing wrong. 

I gave them very diluted nutes (FoxFarm Grow Big) with the last watering.

I would usually water them again today, as it's been two days but I am thinking of holding off until tomorrow.  What do you guys think? 

Pics of the problem plant attached.


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> are you feeding them Fertalizer?



I just started to on the last watering.  Fox Farm Grow Big.  Diluted to about 1/4 strength.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2008)

Bent526 said:
			
		

> I just started to on the last watering. Fox Farm Grow Big. Diluted to about 1/4 strength.


 
Hey Friend did you try letten them dry out four days?  then come back with 1/4 nute?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you done a Transplant ????More info Bro


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 19, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Have you done a Transplant ????More info Bro



(quoted from my first post) 
During the initial two weeks I had these babies in Peat Pots (Jiffy Pots) in a Vermiculite, Perlite and Peat Moss mixture that was pH corrected with lime. They grew fine for the first week and then just stopped growing and started to turn yellow. Thanks to the help of a few peeps over in the problems section I decided to try transplanting them into different soil.

*soooo...

*yeah, i have transplanted them from tiny little jiffy pots to these 4" pots.  They have grown quite a bit, but I don't think they are root bound yet!  I am a total n00b though and could be wrong... however I see no roots coming out of the bottom, and they've only been in the new pots for about 2 weeks.  

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 19, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey Friend did you try letten them dry out four days?  then come back with 1/4 nute?



No I haven't tried letting them dry out for four days.  I am going to give them three days this time and see if they perk up at all.  

I am paranoid though.  The soil gets really dry after 2.5 days, should I let it get bone dry?  I thought that they liked a bit of moisture? 

Thanks.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

everything looking good so far will keep an eye on this one


----------



## Growdude (Feb 19, 2008)

Bent526 said:
			
		

> No I haven't tried letting them dry out for four days. I am going to give them three days this time and see if they perk up at all.
> 
> I am paranoid though. The soil gets really dry after 2.5 days, should I let it get bone dry? I thought that they liked a bit of moisture?
> 
> Thanks.


 
You want the top couple inches of soil to be dry before watering.

Try this, if your plant is drooping give it a good watering and wait 3-4 hours, if it perked up it was thirsty.
If you see no results let it dry out more and see if it perks up.

Dont give it nutes as this will complicate the diagnosis
your plant is fine for now without nutes if its in soil.


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 19, 2008)

A couple more shots of the one that's wilting badly.  I did fertilize with Fox Farm Grow Big at 1/4 strength -- it was their first time.  But the plant is over three weeks old, and also the oval leaves have long since dried and fallen off.

Notice the white tips?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

id lay off the ferts and stop watering for acouple days...


i bet it will fix your problem.. a common mistake of ppl starting off is over watering it happens to the best of us.  you can actually let the soil dry completely out before having to water again..

its how i killed my first plant =P


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Mar 2, 2008)

Yo bent nice grow man! I was wonderin where did u get those cool bulb splitters. Its awesome how u can split the bulb so each fixture can take 2.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 2, 2008)

**See Attached Quote**

Sorry 'bout the bad mojo...

Hit that lady with about a gallon and a half of water. Slowly. Last half gallon put about a teaspoon of sugar...brown sugar preferably. Thats pure magic.

Maybe put a little fresh soil on top too. Always a plus. 

Get all the nutes out of the soil and wait and see what happens. Chances are the plant may bounce back. 

If all goes well you can start her back on the nutes...slowly.

....at least that's what _I_ Would do in this situation.

-FNG


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

is it possible that you may be overwatering. and how are your light levels? 
doesnt look like it needs any nutes, may b a slight bit for the fringes that are a hair yellow.​


----------



## Bent526 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey all.  Sorry for the long delay in updates.  The plants are doing well!  As it turns out the plants were just root bound and very sad.  

I don't think that I ever read that plants would wilt if they were root bound... but I took them out and transplanted and voila, they grew like hell!

I just switched to 12-12 over a week ago and I think I found my first male or possibly a hermie as I only see one ball right now.  Can anyone confirm for me? 

I've also attached a kinda crappy shot of the plants so you can see how much they've grown.

Thanks


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

possible ball wait a week could be a calyx


----------



## Bent526 (Mar 7, 2008)

One more pic I took of the suspected ball.  Anyone else want to chime in?  I am paranoid the thing will pop!

Thanks folks...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

looks like a banana cluster to me man =(  starting to look pretty male.. cuz that def dont look like a calyx unless its deformed..


----------



## Bent526 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> looks like a banana cluster to me man =(  starting to look pretty male.. cuz that def dont look like a calyx unless its deformed..



Thanks man, I think I'll give it until tomorrow.  I noticed what looks like a ball in a second location now as well 

They are about to go to sleep for the night, I'll take some more pics tomorrow when I get up.  

Bent


----------



## boardercross91 (Mar 9, 2008)

i have also ound that when a plant starts to droop ina group and the others are fine that they are root bound. they need alot more dirt than most people think. i am also wondering where you got the bulb spliters? im very curious i would like to get my hands on some.


----------



## jokah (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking good bud. I think u went wit a wonderfull selection there. I got a couple of babies of the same strain growin right now. I'm a month into flowering and they are lookin real nice. I can tell ya for sure thats a male... i seen the same thing myself. had to pull it. Gotta be quite so my other babies dont hear, they are very sensitive   Just wondering how tall are they? How are the CFLS working? I got mines under 400 w HPS from there birth so i have a lil stretchin. Its all good though bud Imma stay tuned to ur grow and my the best man win hahah only playin cause When these babies are done we both won hahah keep it up


----------



## Bent526 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey folks.  A little late night check in for me here.  I confirmed that two of my four plants were males and chopped them down a couple of days ago.  The two others both started showing hairs yesterday-ish and I did a little celebratory dance  

So I'm down to two plants, which I think is going to be a lot more manageable given the amount of space that I have.  Also the smell was starting to get pretty noticeable, so reducing the number of plants actually helped me out a bit.  Must go and get an activated charcoal filter for my exhaust.

I got the splitters at Home Depot for the person that was asking. 

The plants must be about 14 inches high right now, and are really beginning to fill in on the bottom.  They are pretty healthy, but I think that they are root bound AGAIN and I'm going to have to put them into bigger pots...  since I just started them in flowering I hope they will be ok with the small shock.  I'll make sure to dose them with superthrive when I repot them for sure. 

I'll post pictures when they wake up tomorrow morning!  Thanks for your interest guys!


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there Bent. First of all, welcome to MP. You have came to the right place to learn how to grow cannabis. You will find thousands and thousands of posts full of all kinds of information that will lead you to the best ways to grow cannabis. If you study up well, you will be growing some very fine weed indeed! 

As for your plant, all I can say at this time going on the information given, I would say overwatering. Too little water is better than too much water. Let them dry out before watering. Soon you will be able to look at them and be able to tell when they need water and when they dont. The same goes for nutes, but that comes with experience.

Good luck on the micro grow and make sure to keep us posted on your progress. I will be following this one throughout. Good luck once again and grow it big my friend. Take care.


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 11, 2008)

Flush them good!  No ferts til you see growth.  They are way small for 3 weeks.  Check ph as well, 6.5 soil 5.8 hydro.  Maybe different water, could be so many things at this point.


----------



## Roken (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey bent526!, 
                        If you really want to fix this problem i'll tell ya what you need to do!.  Transplant those babies right now!  Are you still reading??
Transplant them, go, hurry man.... hahaha.  From your pics it looks like about 
2" of those pots are empty, i mean your pots look half full so that only would make what 2" inches left right?.  Give these girls a 3 gallon pot man and let there roots grow BIG and STRONG. I really think there crying out to be transplanted, i think your watering is fine tho beacuse they would need frequent waterings with shallow soil, this also could harm existing roots to heat damage or turn them green from being exposed to light.  Let us know what happens after they get a new home when you transplant 'em.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## wouter81 (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry Bent526 dat ik dit 1 1/2 jaar later erbij schrijf, maar ik weet bijna zeker dat jij veeeeel te veel bezig bent geweest met VOEDING tijdens die kweek toen maar dat weet je -vandaag de dag- natuurlijk zelf ook allang wel! Praktijk is de beste leerschool voor ons he! Keep on growing!


----------

